# difference between wool winder or twister?



## lillypit (Dec 9, 2012)

Another thing I have inherited is an electric wool/twister winder thingy. Asked Hague, they couldn't help!!! 
It is a royal airforce blue colour I know about fixing the tension arm,
but there was another piece of chrome metal with it I'm not sure where or how it goes. Perhaps if doesn't go with it. Someone might know!

I also wanted to know if it is a wood winder or a wool twister?No instructions with it. I don't know the difference.


----------



## jaysclark (Jan 26, 2013)

lillypit said:


> Another thing I have inherited is an electric wool/twister winder thingy. Asked Hague, they couldn't help!!!
> It is a royal airforce blue colour I know about fixing the tension arm,
> but there was another piece of chrome metal with it I'm not sure where or how it goes. Perhaps if doesn't go with it. Someone might know!
> 
> I also wanted to know if it is a wood winder or a wool twister?No instructions with it. I don't know the difference.


The bottom photo is a yarn guide found on most cone winders


----------



## Debiknit (Jul 7, 2011)

The other pieces look like they would go with a knitting machine. To feed the yarn and control tension. It would go on the back of the machine to feed the yarn thru and the knobs would adjust the tension. The smaller piece looks like a guide for threading the tension mast.


----------



## LunaDragon (Sep 8, 2012)

I am so impressed with your ball winder. I have been looking for any thing like it. So far no luck. Does it have a Maker stamp on it? I am trying to remember the proper name for that, if I remember right it is called by another name if it has adjustable tension, but I can not remember what. I know I saw it on a youtube video on plying, again I can not find that either. I am looking forward to see all the answers. I think your a lucky person!


----------



## shan (Jul 29, 2012)

It looks like a twister to me. I'll take a pic of mine and post it. A wool winder winds the wool into a "cake" some call it, so that the yarn pulls freely from the center. A twister twists 2 different yarns together as it winds. I'll label it Wool Twister so u can have a look.


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

lillypit said:


> Another thing I have inherited is an electric wool/twister winder thingy. Asked Hague, they couldn't help!!!
> It is a royal airforce blue colour I know about fixing the tension arm,
> but there was another piece of chrome metal with it I'm not sure where or how it goes. Perhaps if doesn't go with it. Someone might know!
> 
> I also wanted to know if it is a wood winder or a wool twister?No instructions with it. I don't know the difference.


http://www.b-hague.co.uk/PDB%20Winders.htm

check this site out. Looks like what you have.


----------



## shan (Jul 29, 2012)

I put the Wool Twister pic n the pictures category.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

As it is in the main picture it is a Hague wool winder PDB2 125 gram. They were originally blue in colour.
The extra yarn guide and tension mast belong to a 250 gram wool winder or a wool twister. These you cant use on the wool winder that you have. Note that the base under the cone is different on yours to that on the 250 gram and the twister.
The difference between a wool winder and a twister is, a wool winder just winds a ball of wool, the twister twists two or more different yarns/colours together so that when you knit from this ball the knitting doesn't end up with blocks of one yarn/colour here and there. 
The wool winders (125grams and 250 grams) and the twisters are sold as different units. 
The following from the Hague site will show you the difference between the winders......
http://www.haguedirect.co.uk/acatalog/pdb_electric_yarn_winders.html


----------



## laceandbits (Jun 23, 2011)

It's *just* an electric winder. Have one myself and it's excellent. So quick that I don't mind frogging  

The bigger bits look like machine bits and the one in the photo by itself looks like the feed arm from a hand operated wool winder.


----------



## Deefercrafts (Feb 26, 2013)

Definitely a Wool Winder made by Hague. I just gave one away a few weeks ago.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

ramram0003 said:


> http://www.b-hague.co.uk/PDB%20Winders.htm
> 
> check this site out. Looks like what you have.


I visited this site and learned a lot! Didn't know about any of these contraptions as I usually just wind by hand. If I were a more prolific knitter, I'd invest in one of these - would certainly use one if I inherited it! What a lucky gift!


----------



## Saroj (Dec 2, 2011)

I have twister. It came with my machine. I do have the instruction book. Let me look at it and see I have instructions with it. My friend used it and it works great. Twists the yarn and blends them together.


----------



## jaysclark (Jan 26, 2013)

Deefercrafts said:


> Definitely a Wool Winder made by Hague. I just gave one away a few weeks ago.


You gave it away - noooooo you could have sold it to me!!


----------



## Deefercrafts (Feb 26, 2013)

Sorry Too late now  
I would have given it to you if I had known 

Sorry


----------



## joanh8060 (Apr 22, 2011)

I have a gadget called a Daruma Home Twister. It either winds yarn in a cake OR it twists 2 strands together before they are wound into a cake. I'm thinking the 2nd wire thingee converts it into a twister. I think it inserts into the base in that opening on what is the left side in your photo. It takes many more turns of the handle to wind AND twist than it does to just wind. I purchased it so I could convert coned single ply yarn into 2 ply that I could use on a knitting machine I had at the time. I sold the machine long ago but kept the twister. Josn 80


----------



## joanh8060 (Apr 22, 2011)

I have a gadget called a Daruma Home Twister. It either winds yarn in a cake OR it twists 2 strands together before they are wound into a cake. I'm thinking the 2nd wire thingee converts it into a twister. I think it inserts into the base in that opening on what is the left side in your photo. It takes many more turns of the handle to wind AND twist than it does to just wind. I purchased it so I could convert coned single ply yarn into 2 ply that I could use on a knitting machine I had at the time. I sold the machine long ago but kept the twister. Josn 80


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

joanh8060 said:


> I have a gadget called a Daruma Home Twister. It either winds yarn in a cake OR it twists 2 strands together before they are wound into a cake. I'm thinking the 2nd wire thingee converts it into a twister. I think it inserts into the base in that opening on what is the left side in your photo. It takes many more turns of the handle to wind AND twist than it does to just wind. I purchased it so I could convert coned single ply yarn into 2 ply that I could use on a knitting machine I had at the time. I sold the machine long ago but kept the twister. Josn 80


It is a Hague electric PDB2 125 grams wool winder. The slot that is in the base on the left is for the clamp that fits it to the table.
This cannot be converted to a twister like the plastic hand driven ones. I have this model as well as a plastic hand driven wool winder that can convert to a twister.
The company that make them is in Nottingham UK and they make this one...a 250 gram wool winder... and a twister.
You can view them here on their site....
http://www.haguedirect.co.uk/acatalog/pdb_electric_yarn_winders.html
As I said in an earlier post, note the bases below the cones/top hats are different on the 250gram and the twister to the one that we are looking at here the 125 gram wool winder.
I believe whoever had this originally had either the 250 gram or a twister as well as this and the extra parts belong to that.


----------

